# Small treats for pockets!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.naturalpetwarehouse.com/Health-Extension-Holistic-Bison-Bites-Dog-Treats?gdffi=a40df979f79b4e95bc0ad57ace9f1336&gdfms=CCEB5329E8F947B39D97CDF15BC0635B&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6Iqb9NfS2AIVW1cNCh2vpwv9EAQYBCABEgKmofD_BwE

I use this and the actually can be broken into smaller pieces


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Zukes Mini Naturals are usually in my pocket or in close reach. Noelle likes salmon flavor. Ditto with Merrick Power Bites.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You can microwave the sausage bits (before freezing), spread out on a plate for 15 seconds and they will keep in your pocket much more nicely.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

How about a different kibble? Something other than the day-to-day food. Orijen and Acana are too rich for my dogs as the sole meal, but they can eat a handful as treats. My last Chewy order included Primal Treats beef nibs. They are small and the dogs love them. Pure Bites is dehydrated, usually liver. They can be a little crumbly. Bravo also makes freeze-dried. I keep a peanut butter treat in an open dish upstairs for random rewards. These are white, shaped like chocolate chips, and crunchy. They are sold in bulk at a local pet/feed store. They’re especially useful for tossing as they contrast nicely with darker flooring.

I also cut up Happy Howie, but just for training sessions, not to be carried around for any length of time. There are so many yummy things that can be dehydrated for dogs, but not very pocket-friendly!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

When my dog ate kibble, I used to use it as training treats. 

I’ve also used Zukes minis, but I always cut them up into 4 sections as I felt they were a few too many calories to be used for training my minipoo. 

I’ve been carrying around dehydrated chicken in my purse to have something on hand. It has a weird balsa wood like texture and I can break off pieces as needed. Very light weight since all moisture is removed.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Where did you find dehydrated chicken, Skylar? That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used zukes minis and also know lots of people who swear by ziwipeak. I also use plain boiled chicken bits and little bits of string cheese (I keep the wet things in a sandwich bag and put that in my pocket, use a fold to close rather than a zipper bag).


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I use Ziwi Peak and sometimes freeze dried liver (Crumps Naturals or Purebites). Ziwi Peak crumbles a bit more (good thing if you want to break it into smaller pieces) but I find it has a stronger smell to it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

```

```



Johanna said:


> Where did you find dehydrated chicken, Skylar? That sounds like a great idea.


I bought it in petco but I’ve seen it elsewhere. It’s just chicken. One brand I’ve bought is PureBites.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Heads up that something called Choppers are dehydrated beef lung. Hit the bigger and harder pieces with a mallet, and they work well. Chopppers are Noelle's high value treat. A squirrel could be standing on Noelle's back playing a trumpet while doing the hula and Noelle would not notice. Beware, you must hide the Choppers bag from cats because they will rip it open and eat the whole thing overnight. Choppers - Natural Dog Chew | Redbarn Choppers


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Heads up that something called Choppers are dehydrated beef lung. Hit the bigger and harder pieces with a mallet, and they work well. Chopppers are Noelle's high value treat. A squirrel could be standing on Noelle's back playing a trumpet while doing the hula and Noelle would not notice. Beware, you must hide the Choppers bag from cats because they will rip it open and eat the whole thing overnight. Choppers - Natural Dog Chew | Redbarn Choppers


Of course your cat would deny this and blame it on the dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

True, but my dogs can't climb high shelves, so I know it's the cats doing this. I've even had cats rip open the Choppers before I get it unpacked from the store bag. Naughty kitties.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> I bought it in petco but I’ve seen it elsewhere. It’s just chicken. One brand I’ve bought is PureBites.


I use PureBites chicken jerky too. I actually have it on a subscription order through Chewy. For the jerky the pieces tend to be big so what BF usually does is smash the bag before opening it to break the pieces up.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I swear by Boulder Dog treats and chews, also dehydrated cod skin from Polka Dot. I crumble everything so sometimes Buck gets dust. I put on a cotton fishing vest so I have a designated pocket for treats, poo bags, leash etc. I didn’t want to accidentally wash jeans that had dog treats and needed more stuff than could fit in a fanny pack.


----------



## david1438 (Feb 14, 2018)

Skylar said:


> When my dog ate kibble, I used to use it as training treats.
> 
> I’ve also used Zukes minis, but I always cut them up into 4 sections as I felt they were a few too many calories to be used for training my minipoo.
> 
> I’ve been carrying around dehydrated chicken in my purse to have something on hand. It has a weird balsa wood like texture and I can break off pieces as needed. Very light weight since all moisture is removed.



Skylar, are you dehydrating raw chicken or cooked chicken for your treats?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

david1438 said:


> Skylar, are you dehydrating raw chicken or cooked chicken for your treats?


Actually I do both.

I cut up narrow strips of cooked turkey or chicken breast and stick it in a plastic sandwich baggie - I break off tiny pieces for treats. If I'm going to training class, I place it in an insulated lunch bag with ice blocks to keep it cold.

I also bake low fat hamburger - I roll it out to a thin rectangle, use a knife to score in long narrow strips, then bake until cooked. I then package it in plastic bags. I then break off tiny pieces as I need them.

I freeze what I make and take out just what I need.

The freeze dried chicken is a commercial product by PureBites


----------

